# P*** the word, please.



## askbeeson (Dec 7, 2004)

I just wanted to let everyone know I have posted a 4320 Tractor/FEL/Backhoe for sale in the cl***ifieds forum. I hate to sell it but, I have moved to the city and cannot justify keeping it. It is a great machine with only 94 hours on it. Please have a look and let others know. 

I have enjoyed reading through this forum for the last couple of years. As a matter of fact, I originally bought the JD partly because of the great info I got from this forum in particular. Even without the tractor, I'll continue to read because you guys make it great, even if it is just to read.

Shawn


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the kinds words about Tractor Forum Shawn. Hope you will continue to participate here and good luck with selling your machine.


----------

